# New Kukkiwon Logo & Certificates



## aftab (Oct 9, 2010)

I've just logged onto the Kukkiwon website this week and noticed the New Kukkiwon Logo and branding of the organisation.

What do you guys think? 

Also there seems to be some kind of a 'new' reward system for instructors, where you can collect points and exchange them for err...something or other 

Has anyone got images of the new kukkiwon certificates and cards yet?


----------



## Archtkd (Oct 10, 2010)

Aftab: I wasn't sure what your were talking about until I clicked on this link on  top of the Kukkiwon's current web site: http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/main.action?method=mainPage&mode=eng . It's interesting, but almost hidden.


----------



## Archtkd (Oct 10, 2010)

In addition to the cosmetic changes the Kukkiwon is making on its web site, the organization is making  a bigger and less publicized restructuring. According to this recent article(http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/sports/2010/09/136_73699.html from from the Korea times the new Kukkiwon president Won Sik Kang is spearheading the reforms. 

"Since taking office on June 11, Kang has attempted to embrace international practitioners by modifying the Kukkiwon rules on Aug. 31 to include foreigners on the board of directors for the first time ever," the paper notes. "While the decision also aimed at other purposes, putting five presidents of the federation from their respective continents _ Africa, the Americas, Asia, Europe, and Oceania &#8213; it was regarded as a surprising and refreshing move."


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm really not a fan of that branding at all!  I like the traditional look of the old Kukkiwon certificates and logo - it feels like it's an institution that you've been accepted in to.  The new stuff looks like a modern sports body - well done, you've played 100 hours of football, you're now a Level 3 football player.


----------



## Miles (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree with Andy.  I thought the original KKW emblem held meaning whereas the newer one looks like it was created for marketing purposes.

Haven't seen them on certificates yet.


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 12, 2010)

Miles said:


> Haven't seen them on certificates yet.



It's on the certificate here (this isn't my certificate, it's one I found online recently so kept as an example of the new certificates):

http://yfrog.com/epy5bj

As I said, not a fan.  The little pictograms of martial art movements look kinda from a distance with one eye closed like oriental characters to the untrained eye.  But I don't think the certificate looks classy.  I think it looks too modern/funky.

Thoughts?


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 12, 2010)

andyjeffries said:


> It's on the certificate here (this isn't my certificate, it's one I found online recently so kept as an example of the new certificates):
> 
> http://yfrog.com/epy5bj
> 
> ...




I realize that the KKW has had an image problem, but a new logo won't bring about trust back into the organization. It will take a sustained period of time being an organization of integrity to regain trust.

Putting lipstick on a pig doesn't fool anyone & it annoys the pig. This new look looks like it belongs in a first grade classroom. It certainly isn't the mark of an organization who wants to be respected. 

Bring back the old logo as you restore your integrity!!!


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 12, 2010)

please tell me thats not really the new certificate
:barf:


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought putting lipstick on a pig made it sarah palin...


----------



## StudentCarl (Oct 13, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> Putting lipstick on a pig doesn't fool anyone...


 
You haven't been in some of the bars I have. 

I'm not saying alcohol was involved in the decisionmaking, but maybe the people making decisions haven't sought the input of the stakeholders.

...ok, I just looked at the certificate...alcohol wouldn't help.


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 14, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> please tell me thats not really the new certificate
> :barf:



It really is.  I've seen the matching ID card as one of the guys at our club received his new certificate and it looks the same as that design.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there a point to the pseudo-hanja looking stick figures in the top left portion of the certificate?

What I take to be the actual KKW logo looks a bit like an Um-Yang symbol someone squashed between their fingers.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 14, 2010)

All I know ugly, ugly and ugly. What the hell is wrong with tradition anymore


----------



## StudentCarl (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess I've gotta remember that the paper is like the belt--a symbol. I've seen the current/past KKW certificates come in for our black belts, and I'm impressed. In another year or two when I finally earn one, I'm not so pleased with what mine might look like...but there will be no doubt about what it will represent. At least I can control that.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 14, 2010)

andyjeffries said:


> I'm really not a fan of that branding at all!  I like the traditional look of the old Kukkiwon certificates and logo - it feels like it's an institution that you've been accepted in to.  The new stuff looks like a modern sports body - well done, you've played 100 hours of football, you're now a Level 3 football player.




I would think that this is precisely the 'branding' desired.


----------



## aftab (Oct 15, 2010)

I think this 'new branding' of the Kukkiwon maybe a step in the wrong direction, for a number of reasons:

1. WTF Taekwondo will be seen more like a sport and less like a martial art...

2. Kukkiwon 'belt standards' will over time change to reflect the WTF agenda and the 'martial arts' aspects will be be further diluted, as more 'master' grades are promoted to spread TKD as a Korean sport

These new certificates are dreadful...and don't look very classy at all 
Hmm I wonder what the high dan ones will look like? as I can't imagine many senior master wanting to pay $$$ for something so cheap looking..


----------



## dortiz (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, that certificate is really a step in a direction. Not sure what to say about that direction but wow...


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 15, 2010)

aftab said:


> I think this 'new branding' of the Kukkiwon maybe a step in the wrong direction, for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. WTF Taekwondo will be seen more like a sport and less like a martial art...
> 
> 2. Kukkiwon 'belt standards' will over time change to reflect the WTF agenda and the 'martial arts' aspects will be be further diluted, as more 'master' grades are promoted to spread TKD as a Korean sport



Not interested in bashing the KKW, but I think it's patently obvious that their primary vision of TKD is as a sport.  That is the message I get when most every press release they put out makes a reference to 'sport'.

It's there in the link above again for example.

======================
It has been 22 years since taekwondo made its debut on  the international stage at the 1988 Seoul Olympics as a demonstration  sport. The Korean martial art has made strenuous efforts to promote the  taekwondo spirit and is consequently being r*ecognized worldwide among  other sports* in the same category.

....

Former IOC vice president Kim Un-yong long served as the  Kukkiwon president from 1971 until 1991. He played a leading role* in  the sport* making its debut on the international stage, like at the  Olympics.


....

Choue's suggestion is based on the i*dea that sports can  be effective tools *in bringing people together, which was proved with  the successful launching of the WTF Taekwondo Peace Corps. The program  initiated in 2008 and brought a positive response from youths around the  world by providing chances *to learn the spirit of the sport*.


....

*The corps is endeavoring to implement comprehensive  sport-related assistance* in many areas including underdeveloped  countries. The organization is focusing on offering assistance including  equipment, skills and training for local *athletes* and *coaches* for any  *Olympic sport* in needy countries to lead them to eventually lean toward  Korea.

....

Kang is also eager to improve relations with the KTA in  order to help nourish taekwondo in a concerted effort. The organization  also introduced a working program on Sept. 16 to attract the local teens  and adults. 

"*Many taekwondo practitioners learn the sport* when they are children but  they give up as they grow older unless they want be professional  athletes."
===============================


If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck... So, if you're just a dojang owner interested in teaching martial TKD, what appeal would KKW membership have to you?  It seems like the sport aspect is predominantly what the KKW spends its attention and resources on.


----------



## MasterWright (Oct 15, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong but I was told by members of TKD Canada that one of the reasons for change, was to prevent forgery.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 15, 2010)

MasterWright said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I was told by members of TKD Canada that one of the reasons for change, was to prevent forgery.




That might be part of the intent, but certainly that wasn't the only reason. They could have kept a classic, professional look & added such measures. But, they didn't. That's the sad part.


----------



## MasterWright (Oct 15, 2010)

You are right about that , It does look like it was done up in haste with colorful advertising in mind


----------



## Disco (Oct 15, 2010)

"This new look looks like it belongs in a first grade classroom"

Hopefully you'll get a box of cookies with it!..........:lfao:


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 15, 2010)

* BIGGER ISSUE POLITICS behind the scenes:*

*Everything was fine with KKW then all of sudden the Korean Government was pushing for a take over of the KKW. In Korea no more than one person can protest at a time by law, GM's were taking turns one at a time walking with signs. I had just met with the President of KKW next thing you know a few days later he and the entire board resigned?*

*There is a push to relocate the KKW to the new TKD park far away from Seoul which nobody wants, History is being re written in formal releases of training material? There seems to be a rift between the WTF and the KKW? It would seem that a battle has been faught and lost and I am concerned what the future will be?*

*The last 5 years I was very impressed with the promotion of better teaching and more of a focus to traditional martial art by the KKW out of what I felt was a love of the art and the people who practice it.*

*All we hear now is KKW is being reorganized to make it better?? *

*Someone needs to publish a background on the new President and board members and find out what thier real agenda is?*

*There is more going on that what is being said or done.*


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 15, 2010)

MasterWright said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I was told by members of TKD Canada that one of the reasons for change, was to prevent forgery.


 
may be possible, but I think it was more about modernizing thier image.  The forgery prevention I think is less likely because it can always be verified on thier website with the correct information.

but really dont know what the HELL they were thinking with this design.....


----------



## aftab (Oct 16, 2010)

Disco said:


> "This new look looks like it belongs in a first grade classroom"
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a box of cookies with it!..........:lfao:



Wait, I thought of a new new slogan for the re-branding - which would go nicely with the box of cookies idea: 

'Putting the Cookie, back in Kukki-won!'

Hmm I wonder what someone like Won Kuk Lee would make of this?

Let's see how things develope, as am sure there are going to be more changes to follow.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yup, it's a sports organization. Works for me.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well their goes the KKW


----------



## msmitht (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting. I just received poom /dan certs and they look the same. Just black/red for the poom. I wonder if they will change the 5th/6th dan as well. I liked the old way with the different color certs/cards based on the level of practitioner. My Gm, may he rest in peace, had a 9th dan cert that was COOL! It stood out from all other dan certs (as it should have). Of course he would say that it was just paper and gold leaf. The true martial artist does not need a paper to tell him what he has accomplished.


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 21, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> please tell me thats not really the new certificate
> :barf:



Just got My kids Poom and Dan Cert yesterday...It really is the new cert...We got the ID cards...The cards are nice!

I like the old certs better!!!

My kids gave it a thumbs down!!!!


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 22, 2010)

msmitht said:


> My Gm, may he rest in peace, had a 9th dan cert that was COOL!



Here's a 9th Dan Certificate from 2005 which looks awesome:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/478290/KKWCerts/9th Dan Kukkiwon Certificate 2005.jpg

They seem to have updated it since then (I can't find one with the new branding) and it doesn't look as good, but still a million times better than the new KKW certificates:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/478290/KKWCerts/9th Dan Kukkiwon Certificate 2009.jpg


----------



## aftab (Nov 7, 2010)

Hot off the press at Kukkiwon, along with a picture of the new 9th Dan cert:

http://kukkiwon.or.kr/eng/front/pr/...475&category=1&pageNum=1&searchKey=&searchVal=

(Am hoping the 9th cert looks alot better then this by the time I go for my 9th Dan in about err 20 years time...)


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 7, 2010)

It still looks like a project in an undergraduate design course, IMO.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## andyjeffries (Nov 7, 2010)

aftab said:


> Hot off the press at Kukkiwon, along with a picture of the new 9th Dan cert:
> 
> http://kukkiwon.or.kr/eng/front/pr/...475&category=1&pageNum=1&searchKey=&searchVal=
> 
> (Am hoping the 9th cert looks alot better then this by the time I go for my 9th Dan in about err 20 years time...)



As the Kukkiwon site is rubbish and slow (from the UK and accessing it via Safari on a Mac), the direct link to the new certificate mentioned above is:

http://kukkiwon.or.kr/upload/edit/Image/20101105152842_82.jpg

(it's 5.6MB, included on the page at thumbnail size, but a huge file nonetheless - way to go KKW!)


----------



## andyjeffries (Nov 7, 2010)

Horrifyingly, I've just realised the new 9th Dan certificate makes no mention of the word Taekwondo - anywhere on the certificate!  Now they've changed the logo, it doesn't even say it in the logo any more.

Are you now a 9th Dan in Kukkiwon-do?


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 10, 2010)

ALL KKW Certified MASTERS...
Read this:

_Message: 1
Date: Tue, 9 Nov 2010 17:49:20 -1000
From: "glenn" _
_Subject: Re: [tkd-net] New Kukkiwon dan certificate
To: "taekwondo net mailing list" _

_I received a call from the Kukkiwon regarding the upcoming Hanmadang. During
that conversation, I mentioned that many people all over the world thought
that the new Kukkiwon dan certificate and logo were ugly, that they didn't
like it, that the dan certificates did not even have the word Taekwondo on
it anywhere, in english or korean. He thanked me for my input and said that
if anyone else had any comments, positive or negative about the Kukkiwon,
they should send an email to <sofia700@kukkiwon.or.kr> and that it would end
up on the Kukkiwon president's desk for him to read.

My suggestion is to write in and give your honest opinion, good or bad. It
is not always we have a chance to give input to the Kukkiwon president
directly, but this is one time that we do.

_Good Idea.  
Maybe we can convince them to bring back the Traditional Style Cert.


----------



## StudentCarl (Nov 11, 2010)

So who is "glenn"?


----------



## aftab (Nov 11, 2010)

It's good to hear the fast they are still prepared to listen (am almost impressed, but quote me on that just yet ;-). 
Right, tomorrow from my desk at work I will take time out to write to them...let's hope I don't get blacklisted or something ^.^


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 11, 2010)

A few people I know have written and already recieved responses.  Basically thanking them for thier input and saying it is being reviewed.  So send them emails.


Also, I got the email from tkd-net mailing list.  Glenn is the one who runs the board and has been heavily involved with TKD for years and currently USTC.


----------



## aftab (Dec 5, 2010)

The word 'Taekwondo' has now been added to the certificates by the looks of it 

http://www.mookas.us/media_view.asp?news_no=1686

[Damn, the Poom Card looks nicer then the Dan card]


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 6, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> A few people I know have written and already recieved responses. Basically thanking them for thier input and saying it is being reviewed. So send them emails.
> 
> 
> Also, I got the email from tkd-net mailing list. Glenn is the one who runs the board and has been heavily involved with TKD for years and currently USTC.


 
I was one who wrote and they did reply, rather quickly I might add.  If enough people voice their opinoin they will listen.


----------



## dortiz (Dec 6, 2010)

The cards actually look pretty cool.


----------



## aftab (Dec 6, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> I was one who wrote and they did reply, rather quickly I might add. If enough people voice their opinoin they will listen.


 
I wrote to them too, but err...I seem to have got no response T_T


----------



## aftab (Dec 6, 2010)

dortiz said:


> The cards actually look pretty cool.


 
Agreed


----------



## puunui (Dec 7, 2010)

I am told that the reason that the certificates and the logo were changed was because the WTF and KTA changed their logos, and so the new Kukkiwon administration wanted to change too. Personally, I do not believe that is a good reason to make changes. I don't know how many of this board watch Boardwalk Empire on HBO, but in that show, which is set in 1920, you can see the Coca Cola logo and others which look exactly like how they look today. The new WTF, KTA and Kukkiwon logos any sort of significant meanings that were embedded in the older logos. 

The three different older logo of the KTA, WTF and Kukkiwon represent the five original kwan which united to form Taekwondo. The KTA logo, which features a fist, is the same logo which embodies the Chung Do Kwan, Song Moo Kwan and Moo Duk Kwan logos (and the ITF logo if you want). The WTF logo is modeled after the Chang Moo Kwan logo, with the two horses up on its hind feet, and the Kukkiwon logo was a series of Jidokwan otugi or snowmen in a circle.

The new KTA, WTF and Kukkiwon lack that type of embedded meaning. Some would say they don't have any meaning behind it.


----------



## puunui (Dec 7, 2010)

aftab said:


> The word 'Taekwondo' has now been added to the certificates by the looks of it




I just got a bunch of Kukkiwon dan certificates and they do not have the word Taekwondo on them. Everyone that I have heard from on this issue prefer the old design over the new one. Even the students who got promoted expressed disappointment over the new design. You can see it on their faces.


----------

